# NFC kitten..18 wks old now...



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

the little monster is 18 weeks now, so naughty he is...


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Lovely kitten, NWC or Maine coon ???


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

hes a norwegian forest cat....his muzzle isnt MC square is it?! lol :| *goes to look at him*

i do have MC's aswell....i just decided to become a a wegie girl and betray 16 years of MC ownership


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> hes a norwegian forest cat....his muzzle isnt MC square is it?! lol :| *goes to look at him*
> 
> i do have MC's aswell....i just decided to become a a wegie girl and betray 16 years of MC ownership


I thought so, I find it hard to tell the difference at the moment as i'm a newbie to owning a Maine coon.

He's beautiful at 18 weeks, looks like you have a prince in the making.
Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What a stunning boy.you should enter him in our ukrcc photo show


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That little monster is really cute...


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow he is really growing, bless him cuddling his little teddy bear like that!

Izzie


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow what a Beautiful cat!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Wow he is really growing, bless him cuddling his little teddy bear like that!
> 
> Izzie


dont be fooled..he was eating it lol, well trying too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Absolutely stunning....great pics.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> dont be fooled..he was eating it lol, well trying too!


Ha ha, he is a stunning colour, who bred him if you dont mind me asking!

Izzie


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

HAHA HE DOES HAVE THAT NAUGHTY, BUT NICE LOOK ABOUT HIM...LOVE HIS COLOURING.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ha ha ha MC Squared! :thumbup:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> ha ha ha MC Squared! :thumbup:


i sat looking at him and the MC's last night going "square....triangular....straight...dipped...pointed...round....almond...saucer" lol

*cracking up*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is beautiful, lovely colour,


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Ha ha, he is a stunning colour, who bred him if you dont mind me asking!
> 
> Izzie


his prefix is snowcape, he is off a swedish import boy


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> i sat looking at him and the MC's last night going "square....triangular....straight...dipped...pointed...round....almond...saucer" lol
> 
> *cracking up*


LMFAO!! you will go nuts doing that :lol: x

Lovely little man isn't he - i'm sure he'll do you proud at shows  xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> LMFAO!! you will go nuts doing that :lol: x
> 
> Lovely little man isn't he - i'm sure he'll do you proud at shows  xx


haha, i know...the MC girl sat looking at me as if i was insane!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> haha, i know...the MC girl sat looking at me as if i was insane!


I think mine know i'm insane - i'm on nipple check at the mo and my girl keeps just rolling her eyes at me i swear LOL xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

What a cute boy and he must know it as he is quite happy for your to click away with the camera, lol!! xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's a big boy isn't he! I'm used to dainty little Siamese lol


----------

